# moral question for sellers



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

hi all traders and small sellers out there.

Do you have any filters in terms of whom youre selling too?

Like, if they have no feedback or junior members, what if you see they have been inquiring about every single post and you know they are mixing stuff they shouldnt or they have no capacity for it??

Asking how big is your tank does not mean anything as they can lie to you.... what to do then....

I dont mean to be mean, but there is a lot of people that starts out there without any research.... what do you guys think?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

MODS can you move this post to the appropriate section did not realized I was posting here. thanks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have an extremely hard time meeting new people. Good feedback or not but it sure helps. LOL

I dunno, I do have a hard time if I am selling livestock. Dry goods isn't an issue but if I am re homing something I usually take time trying to find the right person.

People do lie, I don't think you can avoid it. But you can always learn from a bad experience.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I suppose there are pros and cons. There are people who will ask a million questions but no intention of buying or they want really cheap. A serious buyer, the approach will be more straight forward, as to when he can pick up and will advice you his contact info.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

is super hard. Its like, dude, i see you replying to every single post, either you're not serious, or you are crazy enough to get 10 things on the same day to watch half die.....

I dunno, may be im too nice, lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

"What was utterly unacceptable become merely revolting, the merely revolting becomes disgusting, the disgusting becomes nasty, the nasty becomes annoying and the annoying become tolerable. 
The process is called desensitization. Once you have become desensitized to something, it become acceptable."

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I think in general I have had good experience meeting ppl when selling stuff. More so with this community than others.

I do have filters when deciding whether to work with someone or not, but the filter is not whether I have confidence they did their research or not, my filter is more their personality. For example, if I sell something, and person A and B inquires about it. I have had experience with person A and they either did a no show, or did a MIA in the process of finalizing details (its pretty obvious they decided not to purchase, but for what ever reason decided avoidance is better than just telling me they are not interested anymore). Person B is someone I have never worked with, person B would be of a higher priority for me eve if person A inquired first. (hopefully this made sense). 

In terms of filtering through asking questions whether they did their research. For some reason, in the hobby of pleco keeping, I have only sold to 2 types of people. 1) people I know, and thus know what their experience level is, or 2) newer people with the hobby, but in all of the cases with 2), they would all ask me a lot of questions through pm and we would have discussions about care before they commit to buy (which is great IMO). So I have fair confidence that my plecos are in capable hands.

I personally dont feel comfortable asking questions about their set up, experience etc, if someone did that to me, I would actually be a little offended.

wow...that was a lot of ramble....its been a long day..lol


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

loonie said:


> I suppose there are pros and cons. There are people who will ask a million questions but no intention of buying or they want really cheap. A serious buyer, the approach will be more straight forward, as to when he can pick up and will advice you his contact info.


+1

Jerks and idiots usually have a hard time following simple instructions, so I use a certain method to weed them out. If selling, I keep the price low to avoid tire kickers. Then if I do get a reply, I'll ask for their contact info, or I'll instruct them to send me an SMS. If they can't do either of those, then I find a way to brush them off. They clearly either can't read or they are not serious about an amicable meet-up.

And yes, if I know their tank is extremely lacking, I will refuse sale. But I try to find that out before the actual meet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

My filter is usually dependent on what I'm selling: 

If it's easily replacable (like dry goods) or inconsequential to lose (a plant cutting or a coral frag), I usually won't ask anything.

If it's something that can't be replaced easily (a fish, a clam, or a very unusual/rare coral), then there will be a few questions. Also, I'll definitely filter by who I know and who I've dealt with before.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I always put in my thread " No shows will get negative feedback". I really mean it and use it when required.

so far it was the best filter for now

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I try to be flexible as I know that people have lives and commitments outside of this hobby. People who I know personally or dealt with in the past are no problem and always a pleasure doing business with and catching up with them. 

I really get PO with folks who have no intention of buying what you have to sell or want "the best of the best" for next to nothing. I have a one strike policy, then I ignore them from that point on.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I usually sell plants and cherry shrimp. Hard to mess those up, right?


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

I've never been offended when asked about my set up. Indeed I'm usually relieved as I know the livestock I'm receiving has been well cared for and the seller still cares for their well being. I have been surprised and even put off when it hasn't happened.

I think one can also ask a fellow hobbyist and make it more conversational than confrontational. I use this approach and have been successful.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

sig said:


> "What was utterly unacceptable become merely revolting, the merely revolting becomes disgusting, the disgusting becomes nasty, the nasty becomes annoying and the annoying become tolerable.
> The process is called desensitization. Once you have become desensitized to something, it become acceptable."


Love it! But I'm a chick, dont forget, so the desensitization period could take forever...


----------

